# How's your luck been?



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys, jsut wondering how everyone is stacking them up. First stand of the year I shot a big male after 12 minutes of calling. I have now have made 10 sets with not a sign of life. I know here in eastern North Dakota that there is a lot of calling pressure but just wondering if anyone else is having kind of a dry run.


----------



## kflan22 (Jan 23, 2011)

TIKKA said:


> Hey guys, jsut wondering how everyone is stacking them up. First stand of the year I shot a big male after 12 minutes of calling. I have now have made 10 sets with not a sign of life. I know here in eastern North Dakota that there is a lot of calling pressure but just wondering if anyone else is having kind of a dry run.


My experience has been similar to yours. Killed a few in November and now its pretty much a lost cause for me.

I did call 2 in one night last week but my leaving the stand too early ruined my chance of getting to fire a shot. I notice that just about every back road is being pretty well traveled yet. More snow might help out for those who like to get off the grid a little bit.


----------



## Full draw (Dec 12, 2011)

I did really well in Ne over Christmas. Called in something like 10. Wish we would have done a better job of shooting. Been hunting all week in Mn. What a difference. Lots of pressure snowmobiles, pheasant hunters and road hunters. Have only been able to get them to howl back or come to 500 yards. Tuff conditions here for sure.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Here in central MN its really tough right now. I have killed only 2 this year. Both were in early fall. Once the snow falls here the guys that run them with dogs get rolling and that makes calling tough. I hope they are killin them because im not.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

been slow here on the Sota side also. a few full days of nothing.
hit a hotspot this a.m.









and my first bobcat


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice cat.
xdeano


----------



## huskerhunter (Jan 3, 2013)

It's been pretty tough here in the cornhusker state I think Les Johnson and Randy Anderson killed 'em all :lol:


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

My brother and I are educating coyotes one stand at a time! :run:
FML


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Warge,
Now that's funny! :lol:


----------



## Full draw (Dec 12, 2011)

Wedge, now that's funny. That's exactly how I feel. Haha


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Called in a double first stand of the year in late october/early november and blew it. I've made probably 15 sets since. I called one to within 500 yards or so and he must have seen my vehicle and moved on the other way. Made 6 sets this saturday with my 12 year old son and 10 year old daughter. Started all sets with howls on crit'r magnum (not deep and not pup howls) and had answers on 4 of the 6 stands. None committed when I switched to distress sounds or ki-yi's. I don't know if I called one in on my last stand as we made our set I realized we were calling right into a setting sun and I got an answer with a howl but it was hard to see. I'm wondering if I should have stayed with howling or tried a challenge howl or two as it did strike up a lot of responses. It was a perfect day last saturday as well with no wind. It is great drama watching my kids get into it. They can all play a mean rabbit squall.


----------



## huskerhunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Heading up to Sioux City with my Daughter on some farm ground hoping for some LUCK :sniper:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

warge said:


> My brother and I are educating coyotes one stand at a time! :run:
> FML


you're not the only one.. in the past week.. saw 5, shot at 1, killed 0... the one I shot at was a 300 yard behind the hill all i could see is a head and he just didn't want to budge no matter what i did.. so i threw one down range, he took off running my partner through one down range and he just kept on goin


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Haven't blown on a call since November 3rd! Now that my kids are older, and my son in hockey, I don't have much free time. Might be a few lean years until he is old enough to go with on weekends after his games/practices.  Keep up the work guys!


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Around here Nov dogs are way easier to call in than late season. Ive got 21 so far but its tapering off fast.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Season is closed from Nov 15th to the first of Dec in the UPPER where deer camp is. We got 28 in about 16 days in December from a area that is 6sq. miles around. didn't put much pressure on our selves. We would do a stand or two in the morning then fish the bays for waleyes. We did a few stands in the evening if the wind had the bays riled up but mostly just did the mornings.

Thinking about going again in late Febuary.

 Al


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

I am sure there are some pockets of good coyote numbers in NE North Dakota but where I am there isn't even that many tracks after a storm. I think the numbers are down a bunch.


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

My luck started to turn around. This morning my brother and I called in one, it got killed 30 yards from the decoy. It came in just like on the videos. Then since we were only on the stand for 3 minutes we kept calling, but switched to a pup distress and another one shows itself a few minutes later at 175 yards. it was a gimme shot but my brother hit the steel fence post directly in front of it! :lol:


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats good. I have had some luck lately too. If a guy can find some places that haven't been called I think really helps. Some sets seem so perfect and produce nothing and then the next set they come in like on a string. I guess that is what keeps us going out. Man that is cool when they come in!


----------



## BigVanilla (Jan 28, 2013)

I think this week has been the worst luck I've had all year. Might have educated every coyote in the state of ND. I honestly don't know what kind of calls to use anymore, probably have better luck if I just went and sat somewhere and not called :lol:


----------

